

Beta Registration now open for alternative social network - ninoff
http://www.ninoff.com

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1994962>

No comments, few upvotes, but clearly a repeat, and apparently deliberate.

